# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền nam - Vietnam Airlines

## hangnt

*Vietnam Airlines

Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền nam*



*1. Đồng Nai*

*Phòng vé Đồng Nai*

Địa chỉ: 25 - 27 Đường Phạm Văn Thuận, phường Tân TIến, thành phố Biên Hòa, tỉnh Đồng Nai
Giờ mở cửa: 0800 – 1130 và 1330 - 1700 (Thứ Hai – Thứ  Sáu)
                    0800 – 1100 và 1400 – 1600 (Thứ Bảy – Chủ Nhật và ngày lễ)
Điện thoại:     84-061 6255 888
Fax  :             84-061 6250 479  

*2. Tp.Hồ Chí Minh*

*Phòng vé Nguyễn Huệ*
Địa chỉ: Lầu 16, Tòa nhà Sun Wah, 115 Nguyễn Huệ, Phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Giờ làm việc: T.Hai - T.Sáu từ 0800-1830; T.Bảy: 0800-1200 & 1330-1700.
Phone: 84 – 8 38 320 320
Fax:     84 - 8 38 486 945

*Phòng vé Nguyễn Đình Chiểu*
Địa chỉ: Tầng trệt, Tòa nhà 27B Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Đa Kao, Quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. (ra vào tòa nhà bằng cổng phía đường Đinh Tiên Hoàng)
Giờ mở cửa: T.Hai - T.Sáu từ 0800-1830; T.Bảy-CN và ngày lễ: 0800-1200 & 1330-1700.
Phone: 84 – 8 38 320 320
Fax:     84 – 8 38 486 945

*Phòng vé Đinh Tiên Hoàng*
Địa chỉ: 15B Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Quận 1,  TP Hồ Chí Minh, VIỆT NAM
Giờ mở cửa: T.Hai-T.Sáu từ 0800-1830; T.Bảy-CN và ngày lễ: 0800-1200 & 1330-1700.
Phone: 84-8 38320320
Fax:     84-8 38258377

*Phòng vé Hùng Vương*
Địa chỉ: 126 Hùng Vương, Quận 5,  TP Hồ Chí Minh, VIỆT NAM. (Tầng trệt Hùng Vương Plaza)
Giờ mở cửa: T.Hai-T.Sáu từ 0800-1830; T.Bảy-CN và ngày lễ: 0800-1200 &1330 - 1700.
Phone: 84-8 38320320
Fax:     84-8 22221002

*Phòng vé Trường Sơn*
Địa chỉ: 49 Trường Sơn, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình,  TP Hồ Chí Minh, VIỆT NAM
Giờ mở cửa: T.Hai-T.Sáu từ 0800-1830; T.Bảy-CN và ngày lễ: 0800-1200 & 1330-1700
Phone: 84-8 38320320
Fax:     84-8 38486945

*Đặt chỗ qua điện thoại và Trợ giúp*
Giờ mở cửa: T.Hai-T.Sáu từ 0700-1900; T.Bảy-CN và ngày lễ: 0730-1700
Phone: 84-8 38320320
Fax:     84-8 38486945
Email: telesales.sro@vietnamair.com.vn

*Xúc tiến Bán*
Phone: 84-8 62555320
Fax:     84-8 38488339
Email: sales.sro@vietnamair.com.vn

*Khách hàng thường xuyên*
Phone: 84-8 38446667 ext 7562
Email: glp.sro@vietnamair.com.vn

*Dịch vụ Hàng hoá*
Phone: 84-8 62555777
Fax:     84-8 38424353
Email: cargo.sro@vietnamair.com.vn

*Văn phòng tại Sân bay - Nhà ga Nội địa*
Quầy 51, Nhà ga Nội địa, Sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất,  TP Hồ Chí Minh, VIỆT NAM
Giờ mở cửa:  0430-2130
Phone: 84-8  38320320

*Văn phòng tại Sân bay - Nhà ga Quốc tế*
Quầy vé, Nhà ga Quốc tế, Sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất,  TP Hồ Chí Minh, VIỆT NAM
Giờ mở cửa: T.Hai-T.Sáu từ 0730-1900; T.Bảy-CN và ngày lễ: 0800-1200 & 1330-1700
Phone: 84-8  38320320

*3. Rạch Giá*

*Phòng vé Rạch Giá*

16 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Tp. Rạch Giá, Việt Nam 
Giờ mở cửa: 0730 – 1130 và 1330-1700 (Thứ Hai – Thứ Sáu)
                    0800 – 1100 và 1400 – 1600 (Thứ Bảy – Chủ Nhật và ngày lễ)
Điện thoại: 84-773 924320
Fax:           84-773 923478

*4. Phú Quốc*

*Phòng vé Phú Quốc*

Địa chỉ: 122 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Việt Nam
Giờ mở cửa:  0730 – 1130 và 1330-1700 (Thứ Hai đến Thứ Sáu)
                     0800 - 1100 và 1400 - 1600 (Thứ Bảy, Chủ Nhật và ngày lễ)
Điện thoại: 84-773 996677
Fax:          84-773 980779

*5. Cần Thơ*

*Phòng vé Cần Thơ*

Địa chỉ: 66 Nguyễn An Ninh, Phường Tân An, Quận Ninh Kiều, Việt Nam
Giờ mở cửa: 0800 – 1200 and 1330 - 1700 (Thứ Hai – Thứ  Sáu) 
                    0800 – 1100 and 1400 – 1600 (Thứ Bảy, Chủ Nhật và ngày lễ)
Điện thoại: 84-710 3844320
Fax:           84-710 3844787

----------


## hangnt

*6. Đà Lạt*

*Phòng vé tại thành phố*

Địa chỉ: 02 Hồ Tùng Mậu, Tp Đà Lạt
Tel:  063 3833499
Fax: 063 3531720
Email: dlitovn.mro@vietnamairlines.com
free-easy-dli.mro@vietnamairlines.com

*7. Buôn Ma Thuột*

*Phòng vé tại thành phố*

Địa chỉ: 17-19 Nơ Trang Long, Buôn Ma Thuột
Tel:  0500 3594442
Fax: 0500 3592591
Email: bmvtovn.mro@vietnamairlines.com
free-easy-bmv.mro@vietnamairlines.com

*8. Pleiku*

*Địa chỉ phòng vé*

Địa chỉ: 18 Lê Lai, Pleiku
Tel:  059 3823058
Fax: 059 3827443
Email: pxutovn.mro@vietnamairlines.com
free-easy-pxu.mro@vietnamarilines.com

----------


## yeudulich123

ôi đầy đủ quá, lưu trang này lại khi nào có đi đâu lấy ra xài. Thanks!

----------


## hoaban

Thông hữu ích, phải lưu vào mới được.

----------

